
Working With Large Data Sets - olefoo
http://www.philwhln.com/?p=149
======
bobds
A bit annoying that I can see the content under the semi-transparent overlay
that says I need to turn on Javascript. Why do websites that don't really need
JS force you to turn it on?

"JavaScript for Mobile Safari is currently turned off."

~~~
philwhln
@bodds Sorry about that. Just using WordPress, but maybe it's the template I'm
using. Please recommend a more non-javascript friendly blogging engine if you
know one.

